# Brand New 04 M3 Cab



## 1stcarm3 (Sep 25, 2004)

This is my brand new 2004 bmw m3 cab fully loaded that i just got for my birthday


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

1stcarm3 said:


> This is my brand new 2004 bmw m3 cab fully loaded that i just got for my birthday


 :thumbup:

From your username, is it safe to assume that this is your first car? 

Alex


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Just please don't say you're only 16 or something crazy like that.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Uh oh, here goes the parents bought my car for me vs. I paid for mine discussion again.
: popcorn:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

1stcarm3 said:


> This is my brand new 2004 bmw m3 cab fully loaded that i just got for my birthday


A few points:
-"Fully Loaded"? It's missing heated seats and Navigation (thats all I could make out from the pics), so it's not "fully loaded", more like "95% loaded" 
-You should get your parking brake adjusted. It should not go up that far on a new car.

Other than that, nice car!!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

WILLIA///M said:


> Uh oh, here goes the parents bought my car for me vs. I paid for mine discussion again.
> : popcorn:


No, I thought it was going to be the "Is an M3 an appropriate car, regardless of who pays for it, for a 16 year old new driver" discussion. : popcorn:

Alex


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Where are the pics of the BACK seats?  :angel:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> A few points:
> -"Fully Loaded"? It's missing heated seats and Navigation (thats all I could make out from the pics), so it's not "fully loaded", more like "95% loaded"
> -You should get your parking brake adjusted. It should not go up that far on a new car.
> 
> Other than that, nice car!!


LOL! :rofl:

Great observations! :thumbup:

...Oh, and congrats on the "new fully loaded car" 

j/k Congrats :bigpimp:


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

Car looks great


----------



## Red M1st (Sep 25, 2004)

I see it has a snooper as well... Are the legel in the US?? France/Germany etc they are banned !! Luckly the UK hasnt gone that far yet.


----------



## 1stcarm3 (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes this is my first car and why would u wanna see pics of the back seat. ALso what are you talkin bout when you said sometin about whether or not sometin i had is legal.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

C'MOOOONNN take some pics of the back seats and post 'em! I NEEED them! :eeps:


----------

